# Paizo Suggestion to Paizo: Capitalize on WotC's ongoing OGL/D&DBeyond debacle, by becoming an exemplar of ethical labor...and flaunt it!



## Dungeonosophy (Monday at 11:18 PM)

Dear Paizo, you have a good game there in PF2. And...awhile back, you made the news in a big way (which was probably pretty painful for some of your senior management), in regard to the labor relations debacle. And now WotC is taking a beating in regard to recent revelations on OGL1.1 and to corporatist arrogance in relation to D&D Beyond.

I suggest that you capitalize on this.

We (the gaming community) have been wondering what you've been doing to make amends to those laborers who courageously exposed your managerial improprieties and callousnesses.

It's been awhile. Even looking at the United Paizo Workers' blog, the last update was in May.

Let us know! Preferably, in a news release jointly authored with the UPW. We love a good turn around. As long as it's substantive and true. For example, did you hire back Jessica Price?

Then, if you've really straightened out your heart...flaunt it! The warm-hearted labor-friendly missives of Matthew Sprange of Mongoose Publishing could serve as a model.

Tout yourself in advertisements as a ethical alternative to Hasbro's D&D. Invite folks to make the switch and not look back.

I say this not out of dislike for D&D or out of any prior devotion to Pathfinder, but as a strategist who loves to see the rise of an underdog, for the good of the game.


----------

